# Lyric Completion



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone else getting tired of Word Association?

Alright for this game someone types a lyric to a song and the next person has to guess what song and who sang it. Ill start.

"If you want to hang out, you've got to take her out..."


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Cocaine by Eric Clapton


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Then you gotta say a lyric


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

my hump, my hump, my lovely lady hump!! haha


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hahaha, my humps by black eyed peas.

ummm,
"That hailstorm back in 83 sure did take a toll on his family, but he stayed strong and carried on just like his dad and grandad did before him."


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Amarillo Sky

"Huntin' two legged deer,
Thank god I ain't queer"


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Titties and beer.
That's a good one.

"I know it must be the woman in you, that brings out the man in me, i know i cant help myself... you're all that i see."


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

feels like the first time
foreigner

one for the older group

I was cruisin in my stingray late one night......


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

dead man's curve by blink-182.

here's one for ya....
Black denim and chrome, to the bone with a little home grown country girl cuddled up.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hillbilly Deluxe, Brooks and Dunn

Keep your foot hard on the pedal, never mind them brakes, let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make. The boys are thirsty in Atlanta, and there's beer in Texarkana.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

smoky and the bandit theme, jerry reed.

" you dont have to call me waylon jennings, and you dont have to call me charlie pride, and you dont have to call me merle haggard anymore, even though your on my fightin side."


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

bjertness07 said:


> dead man's curve by blink-182.
> 
> here's one for ya....
> Black denim and chrome, to the bone with a little home grown country girl cuddled up.


close enough Jan and Dean, must truely be in the age of the remake

no idea on above


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

David Allen Coe "you never even called me by my name"

"This is ground control to major tom, you've really made the grade. and the papers want to know who's shirts you wear. now it's time to leave the capsule if you dare."


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

david bowie, i think the song is space oddysey?

heres one for ya,

"when i got home it was 6 am, the door was locked so i kicked it in"


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sitting at the Bar by Rehab....love that song

Try this.... Well you can take a boy out of ol dixieland
But youll never take ol dixie from a boy
And lord I cant make any changes
All I can do is write em in a song


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - All I Can Do Is Write About It

Try this one...

I can hoist a jack
And I can lay a track
I can pick, and shovel too
I can do anything you hire me to


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The Legend of John Henry's Hammer by Mr. Cash

I was lonelier than Kunta Kinte at a Merle Haggard concert 
That night I strolled on into Uncle Limpy's Hump Palace lookin' for love.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When the Stripper is Crying - Bloodhound Gang

By the time we got into Tulsa Town
We had eighty-five trucks in all
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf
And them bears was wall to wall
Yeah, them smokies as thick as bugs on a bumper
They even had a bear in the air
I says, callin' all trucks
This here's the Duck
We about to go a huntin' bear


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Convoy by CW McCall

Two in the mornin and the party's still jumpin
cause my momma ain't ho-ome
I got b*tches in the living room gettin it on
and, they ain't leavin til six in the mornin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gin and Juice by Snoop Doggy Dogg

Try this its a newer song and my current favorite

*Running through the field where all my tracks will be concealed and there's nowhere to go*


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Snow (HEY OH), by the red hot chili peppers

try this...I like beer 'cuz it is good 
I drink beer because I should 
if there was a song to sing 
I sing it and beer you bring 
I drink beer when I am sad 
'cuz the beer it makes me glad 
now there's nothing left to say 
so lets go drink beer


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

beer by Psychostick

stole the keys to my daddy's truck
that tough old man
I was pushing my luck
the things you do to impress the boys

with six cold old beer 
and three good friends
a George Strait tape that never ends
the starry nights and country girls
no better time in this whole world


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Heroes by Bamford Gord

How about....

I remember the summer I turned sixteen
And that old jalopy Daddy gave to me
It had holes in the floor and just a 305
But I didn't care 'cause I could finally drive
There wasn't much to do in my hometown
So every weekend night, we would all go down&#8230;


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wal-mart Parking lot 
Chris Cagle

I don't know why I act the way I do 
Like I ain't got a single thing to lose 
Sometimes I'm my own worst enemy 
I guess that's just...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tim Magraw Cowboy Boy in me

Here yah go Diver

She hit the door 6:55
sack full of groceries
split down the side
canned goods scattered all the way to the curb
the look on her face saying dont say a word....


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Kenny Chesney- Women with you.

here ya go

Down by the river on a friday night
A pyramid of cans in the pale moonlight
Talking bout cars and dreaming bout women
Never had a plan just a livin for the minute


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Chattahoochee - Alan Jackson

" and i still remeber that rumbling sound"


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

steve earle- copperhead road

Now, here's a clasic

"don't go around tonight, well, it bound to take your life, there's a bad moon on the rise"


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

CCR- bad moon rising

This is the best topic in a while :beer:

It's where I drank my first beer.
It's where I found Jesus.
Where I wrecked my first car:
I tore it all to pieces.
I learned the path to Heaven,
Is full of sinners an' believers.
Learned that happiness on earth,
Ain't just for high achievers.
I've learned; I come to know,
There's life at both ends


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Red Dirt Road- Brooks and Dunn

My old truck is still running good
My tickers tickin like they say it should


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Like last sunday when the saints lostt.... 

"Lucky Man" by Montgomery Gentry

How About...

"When a marchin to the table, you see the same old thing... aint no food upon the table. Aint no pork up in the pan, but ya better not complain boyy, you get in trouble with the man."


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Midnight Special
CCR

Its nine oclock on a saturday
The regular crowd shuffles in
Theres an old man sitting next to me
Makin love to his tonic and gin

He says, son, can you play me a memory? 
Im not really sure how it goes
But its sad and its sweet and I knew it complete
When I wore a younger mans clothes


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Piano Man, Billy Joel

"Said goodbye to his mama as he left South Dakota, to fight for the Red, White, and Blue, he was 19 and green with a new M16"


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

"8th of november" by Big and Rich if im not mistaken.

Home in the Valley
Home in the city
Home isnt pretty
Aint no home to me.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

woops, to slow.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

BTT


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

u got cigarrettes on ur breath,hairspray and some cheap perfume!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

senses fall-lady in a blue dress

haha here's a good one guys

" i wanna freak in the morning, freak in the evening"


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

salt shaker by yin yang twins

"...So I put my hair up under my hat and I went in to ask him why.
He said you looklike a fine upstanding young boy, yes you do.
So I took off my hat and said `Imagine that, me workin for you.`"


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

"Signs" by Tesla

'Now some men like the fishin' and some men like the fowlin'
And some men like ta hear, ta hear cannon ball a roarin'


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Whiskey in the Jar....Metallica

"You're beside me on the seat
Got your hand between my knees
And you control how fast we go by just how hard you wanna squeeze
It's hard to steer when you're breathing in my ear
But I got both hands on the wheel while you got both hands on my gears
By now, no doubt that we were heading south
I guess nobody ever taught her not to speak with a full mouth
'Cause this was it, like flicking on a switch
It felt so good I almost drove into the ditch"


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

animals-Nickleback....

(this will be a stumper and NO cheating)
'Bout now its 1:30 am - 11 Percocets just entered me
15 minutes from this second - I'll be crawling on my knees
Laughing at the crowd of all the clowns that be surrounding me
Take another loritab to calm me down and let me see
Body be relaxed - muscles be loose, and you have stopped the pain


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Oxy Cotton by Lil'Wyte

(Ok I'll admit, I googled it  )

Try this one

"There I was back in the wild again, and I felt right at home where I belong. I had that feeling coming over me again, just like it happened so many times before."


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

uncle ted- fred bear.

"aint found a way to kill me yet, eyes burn with stinging sweat."


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeaaaa here comes the ROOSTER! Alice in Chains!

"I hunt, therefore I am, harvest the land"


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Rooster, cant remember if it's STP or Alice in Chains, I get them confused.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Horsager- Look again, I answered that one....I put the new one in quotes...it's easy! When you get it, post a new one!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

another metallica of wolf and man

"Don't go down to the waters edge you said to me, 
I didn't do it but, 
I saw who did you see. 
Don't go down to the waters edge, 
They did it once and they can do it again."


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Water's Edge by Seven Mary Three

I'm through with standin' in line
at clubs I'll never get in
It's like the bottom of the ninth
and I'm never gonna win
this life hasn't turned out 
quite the way I want it to be


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Nickleback- Rockstar

I'm headed for the west
Heard they got a couple banks in town that ain't been held upyet
Well uh, I oughta make it by sundown
I figure thats enough time for me to get the whole run down
So I continue my mission
Its gettin dark so now now I'm watchin for them damn ******
They like to catch us, then they rob and split
I be a rootin, tootin, shootin damn fool, protecting my chips
All of the sudden I heard somebody rumble in the bushes
Stop my horse "wwhhooaa nellie"
Who in the bushes you betta speak out or I'ma let my shotgun songsing out

I'm wanted in four counties
For Armed Robery
Killed Two Sherriffs 
Six of his best men with my hands
Stole two horses, thought you was the law
Thats why I jumped in them bushes


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Nobody yet- cmon. I added some more of the song above.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

whiskey in the jar by thin lizzy or metallica?

try this one...

staring out into the wild blue yonder, so many thoughts to sit and ponder


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Its Kenny Chesney i believe "Beer in Mexico"

Heres one-good luck with this one

The bottom of my boots sure are getting worn, there's alot holes in this faded uniform. My hands are black with dirt and so is my face, I aint ever been to hell but it couldnt be any worse than this place


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry bout that last reply, i guess i saw the wrong one to answer, i was pretty late lol


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, cmon. :lol: Anybody for the song I posted?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Bone Thugs N Harmony-Ghetto Cowboy

Here ya go:

"Computer man says it's the end of time,
December 31,1999,
People buyin' up on the surplus things,
Afraid of what the New Year will bring,
I live back in the woods you see,
Y2K don't mean a thing to me,
I've got a shotgun, rifle and a 4-wheel drive"


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

> " i wanna freak in the morning, freak in the evening"
> 
> salt shaker by yin yang twins


Actually thats wrong, its I Need A Dime by Mike Jones
but continue with the song above because I dont know it.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

"a country boy can survive" Hank Jr.

We dont need no education.
We dont need no thought control.
No dark sarcasm in the classroom.
Teacher, leave those kids alone.
Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Pink Floyd "Another Brick in the Wall"

Far,
We've been traveling far.
Without a home
But not without a star.

Free,
Only want to be free.
We huddle close
Hang on to a dream!


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

america- neil diamond

She thinks all my jokes are corny
Convict movies make her horny
She likes ketchup on her scrambled eggs
Swears like a sailor when shaves her legs
She takes a lickin'
And keeps on tickin'
I'm never gonna let her go.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

aint we got love- john prine, and emylou harris i think.

sing me back home, with a song i used to hear, 
and let my old memories come alive.

then take me away, and turn back the years,
sing me back home before i die.

i added 2 more verses, but im going to answer it in couple hours if nobody gets it, just cause i dont want this thread to die.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

cmhlop72- your not canadian by chance? since they couldnt play john prine on the radio in america for along time.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ok- its sing me back home merle haggard

"leather boots are still in style for manly footwear, 
beads and roman sandals wont be found."


----------

